# chris250 - Joining up here at Ironmagazine.com



## chris250 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey just letting everyone know, im joining this great site. Most of you, know me from RxMuscle.com, Musclechemistry.com or Professionalmuscle.com. I have been a member on all 3 board for a long, long time. Aaron Singerman told me about this site, so I came on over and signed up. Im going to start using some Ironmaglabs.com supplements and keep a log on here as I prep for my summer shows. Im looking at doing the Wings of Strengh in July, and maybe one more show, if possiable (funds, and work)...

if you have any questions, ask away...happy to help anyone out...

I posted up some pictures from various shows, and time peroids...

chris250

chris genkinger


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2012)

chris250, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## chris250 (Apr 18, 2012)

thank you Prince


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking Good Bro.........Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2012)

chris250 said:


> Hey just letting everyone know, im joining this great site. Most of you, know me from RxMuscle.com, Musclechemistry.com or Professionalmuscle.com. I have been a member on all 3 board for a long, long time. Aaron Singerman told me about this site, so I came on over and signed up. Im going to start using some Ironmaglabs.com supplements and keep a log on here as I prep for my summer shows. Im looking at doing the Wings of Strengh in July, and maybe one more show, if possiable (funds, and work)...
> 
> if you have any questions, ask away...happy to help anyone out...
> 
> ...



Welcome! Great to have you here, Chris.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 18, 2012)

Good to have you on here Chris!


----------



## brazey (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 18, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## Spraynpray (Apr 18, 2012)

Good to have you and good luck with the upcoming show


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome to the board.Im on Pm also but im on here all the time.


----------



## chris250 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks again guys...if you have any questions ...please ask away...


----------



## chris250 (Apr 21, 2012)

*New offseason pictures*

Hey guys, 

here is some updated offseaon pictures...I've decided that since my offseaon is going well, im going to bypass the summer shows, and either aim for the fall/winter shows, or just wait it out until spring of next year. I would really like to get up into the superheavy class, and I know I need to gain a solid 10-15lbs of muscle. I dont know if I can do that in only 6-8 months, but im going to try like hell. Im going to start supplementing with some Ironmaglabs prohormones (halo extreme, and super dmz) and see how I respond to them...so I guess you can say this is my starting point pictures...weight is 248lbs...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother and have fun with the sups!


----------



## colochine (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## chris250 (Apr 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Welcome to IM brother and have fun with the sups!



thanks heavyiron, I would like to pick your brain and get some ideas to get this weight/muscle on by next year...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

chris250 said:


> thanks heavyiron, I would like to pick your brain and get some ideas to get this weight/muscle on by next year...



Anytime brother =)


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chris your huge


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 21, 2012)

Chris seems like a great guy.. I follow him on facebook as well. (no homo or stalking..lol)
Looking good brother, good to see you around here at IM.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM Chris. I'm sure you will be a good asset on here with your competition experience


----------



## chris250 (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

nice

welcome


----------

